

You Don't Want XTS (2014) - monort
http://sockpuppet.org/blog/2014/04/30/you-dont-want-xts/

======
scintill76
If you're wondering why the references to penguins: [https://filippo.io/the-
ecb-penguin/](https://filippo.io/the-ecb-penguin/)

------
scintill76
> You Don't Want XTS

> If you’re an end-user looking for crypto advice: use Truecrypt, use
> Filevault, use dm-crypt.

But aren't these all using XTS by default in most configurations? Based on the
conclusions, it seems like they are using XTS in the appropriate way, but it
might be better to explicitly state that, so that semi-informed users don't
feel like they should change the defaults away from XTS.

------
X-Istence
Needs a (2014) tag: 30 April 2014

